
Show HN: I made 10 open-source Bootstrap 4 themes - arechsteiner
https://hackerthemes.com/new-bootstrap-themes/
======
dx034
I like the themes but they all aim at websites that don't really present any
content. Those huge headers look nice but are not really suitable if you want
to present users with information that doesn't require them to scroll down the
page. The lack of any sidebars also reduces the amount of content you can show
on desktop.

It appears to be a common trend though, I guess because most content is now on
apps and those websites only advertise apps or services.

~~~
arechsteiner
These are simply customized versions of Bootstrap 4.1. They're meant to spice
up your Bootstrap project by modifying the colors and looks of the existing
components and typography.

The layout is really up to you.

------
Blackstone4
Is this all there is in terms of code to create the Bubblegum theme?

[https://github.com/HackerThemes/theme-
machine/blob/master/th...](https://github.com/HackerThemes/theme-
machine/blob/master/themes/bubblegum/css/bootstrap4-bubblegum.scss)

~~~
arechsteiner
There's also this

[https://github.com/HackerThemes/theme-
machine/blob/master/sc...](https://github.com/HackerThemes/theme-
machine/blob/master/scss/_common-utils.scss)

which is imported in the file that you linked. That's all in terms of SCSS.
Then the gulp task runs the SCSS build and the autoprefixer.

~~~
Blackstone4
Awesome. Thanks. Good work.

It's surprising always how little you need to tweak Bootstrap to make it look
completely different.

------
davewasthere
I'm really impressed. It's good work. Bootstrap buffet is excellent too!

~~~
arechsteiner
Thank you, that's great to hear. You might like the cheat sheet then. It's
similar to the buffet, just a different approach:
[https://hackerthemes.com/bootstrap-
cheatsheet/](https://hackerthemes.com/bootstrap-cheatsheet/)

------
ApolloRising
I liked the pleasant theme quite a bit.

------
50shade
They seem kinda cookie cutter...

~~~
stephenr
They're bootstrap themes - basically customisations to the colour, spacing,
font, borders etc.

I dont use bootstrap themes like this myself directly but they can have a very
useful purpose (which I intend to take advantage of)

Suppose you release an application, it doesn't matter if it's OSS, Commercial,
or even hosted SaaS. It's a business web-app, so you use Bootstrap as your "UI
Kit". Ok, Bootstrap has some basic default styles, and you maybe have a
designer create a custom theme for your app.

But the user/customer wants to customise the appearance, perhaps it's exposed
to their clients somehow, perhaps it's visible on a physical terminal in a
shop.

Either way - _this_ is where bootstrap themes (and I mean themes, like these -
not so much those "Bootstrap Dashboard" which use a whole whack of extra JS
libraries, markup and css) like the linked ones, or those found on
[https://bootswatch.com](https://bootswatch.com) can be very effective.

If you build _several_ applications, the effect is magnified, as the
customer/user can now use multiple apps with the same custom theme, with
almost no work at all from you.

------
johnnyodonnell
Very cool! Thanks for sharing!

